

The $10 million Qualcomm Tricorder X PRIZE - zher
http://qualcommtricorderxprize.org/

======
qdog
This sounds interesting at first (I thought they must have some hardware kit
for you), but I'm thinking 10 million isn't very much money for a 'tricorder'
independently developed. If they were offering up some new qualcomm sensors or
whatever, ok, but this just sounds like wishful thinking.

Probably be better if they did a Tricorder YC and gave a bunch of different
teams a few thousand bucks to try and develop pieces of technology for
something like this. Just a heartrate monitor for a phone would be amazing,
and I mean one you could just point at someone, not a separate device. Extra
wires just wouldn't make it a tricorder imho ;)

